# Eshot Pouches



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I recently received 300 target pouches from E~shot. They are the best target pouches I've shot yet. usually i have to trim off some excess, but these are the perfect shape and size for 3/8" to 1/2" ammo. I got em rigged to 25mm/30mm on the escort with 400 shots so far with no stretching at all. nice grippy leather too. Try them out, you can't go wrong!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I was lucky enough to receive a few of these myself. They really are top notch and a great size.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Did i just read, 300 pouches?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Like I said, top notch

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=21.407893,-157.748191


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

You probably have enough to make a hammock out of


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Glad to know you like them.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i just got maybe 20 of these, i really like them much more than my home brew pouchs


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Yep they are the bomb! I have been using his pouches exclusively for over a year now! These new ones are way strong, but so thin and light.
Thanks for a great product!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm experimenting with pouches from some of the vendors here on the forum. Got Eshot's yesterday. Yes, indeedy, they are light, tough, and seem to be well-made. Quite happy so far.


----------

